# The OFFICIAL amolitor is dumb and his blog sucks thread



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

(Moderators note, the OP here IS amolitor!)

I have noticed that, altogether too frequently, people feel a need to muddy up other perfectly good threads with some sort of post about how lacking in good qualities Andrew Molitor is, and how unspeakably lame his blog is. As a service to the community, I am opening this thread where you may deposit these remarks. This should clear a certain amount of clutter out of other threads, to, I dare say, everyone's relief!

The offending blog of overwhelming stupidity may be found at Photos and Stuff and to be honest it's pretty pompous. There's basically no photographs in it, and I mostly talk about photography in society, with occasional rants about composition, book reviews, and occasional photographs from the FSA/OWI archive. Statistically speaking, you're almost certainly not interested.

And I am, of course, Andrew Molitor.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

reported as SPAM      












<just kidding!>

Trying to increase BLOG hits, maybe?


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I am glad it is now official.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 14, 2013)

I will start since you brought it up. I have never looked at your blog until right now........elevator music......... I have a challenge for you. For 3 days in a row, can you only post pictures and no text in your blog? Each day the images must have some sort of cohesiveness to them or theme for your readers to follow. That's all I have.


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you prefer Andrew or Andy? This will determine if I read it or not.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll pile on here. Your C&C to my last thread was totally unreasonable.

(Oh wait, you didn't comment on that thread, disregard).


----------



## Mully (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I for one am glad you understand this now.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

I prefer Andrew. I used to be quite difficult about accepting Andy, but then I grew up and now accept pretty much anything that identifies me. "HEY ***HEAD" is actually best, because it most clearly identifies me rather than some other Andrew.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Trying to increase BLOG hits, maybe?



That is a fair point! I have edited my OP to make it a downright unattractive link to click. Hopefully that will assuage your concerns.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 14, 2013)

What you're not going to put it to a vote in a poll? :mrgreen:


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

shefjr said:


> What you're not going to put it to a vote in a poll? :mrgreen:



You are a damn GENIUS. DONE.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to increase BLOG hits, maybe?
> ...



Accurate, at least!


----------



## shefjr (Jan 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > What you're not going to put it to a vote in a poll? :mrgreen:
> ...



LMFAO!!!!

Now I know you're dumb! You called me a "GENIUS"!:lmao:


----------



## ClickAddict (Jan 14, 2013)

I get the feeling this is going to be a very active thread. :lmao:


----------



## pgriz (Jan 14, 2013)

So tell us, Andrew, how long have you been having these feelings of inadequacy?


----------



## ghache (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## pixmedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew it is!
my mother always HATED when people shortened formal names....
I guess it carried over, because i REALLY wanted to name my son Alexander (my middle name) but i KNEW that everyone would just call him Alex, despite our wishes. so...we didnt name him Alexander. 

now that i am finished hijacking your blog thread with name pet peeves...

I actually thought the blog was set up well. its concise, neatly arranged, and well written. the fact that there are few pictures is merely testament to the fact that it is a blog, and not a photography portfolio.  the background is very plain and simple, and keeps me directed to the place where the main interest actually should be....the blog itself, and what is written there.  the side links are also undramatic, and lend themselves to a simplistic approach that makes the page itself very easy to navigate. there are no huge, slow loading graphics, sparkly backgrounds, cluttered link spaces, or fancy moving objects. this makes the blog extremely attractive in the fact that I can get to the page, easily find where I am on it and where I want to go on it.  I spend less time hunting down links and excerpts, and more time reading whatever was posted. if simplicity and functionality is an art, Amolitors blog is a masterpiece.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 14, 2013)

So, pixmedic, what did Andrew pay you?  Just wondering, I could use some more cash...


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

I assume pixmedic just spent another 90 hours straight patching up GSWs, which is why he's gone insane and COMPLETELY HIJACKED this thread. Talk about missing the point


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 14, 2013)

pgriz said:


> So, pixmedic, what did Andrew pay you?  Just wondering, I could use some more cash...




just giving C&C like I would on any photo or web page when asked.  (I assumed that was Amolitors intent secondary to the page hits)
any allegations of impropriety on amoliters part are completely unfounded and untrue.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I'm trying to figure out if I can shake down Andrew for good will, or pocket change, or a significant deposit on a mega-yacht.  :mrgreen:

Because my totally objective opinion can be influenced.

Also, Andrew, I'll have you know that my rates for psychoanalysis are second to none, with emphasis on the none.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Well, I'm trying to figure out if I can shake down Andrew for good will, or pocket change, or a significant deposit on a mega-yacht.  :mrgreen:



I have a three-year-old and another on the way, so you can probably make some pretty good guesses about my available cash..


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I assume pixmedic just spent another 90 hours straight patching up GSWs, which is why he's gone insane and COMPLETELY HIJACKED this thread. Talk about missing the point



got home today 0700 from a 36 hour shift. no GSW's, but we DID have to do a terminal clean on our stretcher TWICE where patients had voided their bowels. I really would have preferred GSW's...
in all  honesty though, when a patient has rectal bleeding so bad that they bleed through 3 sheets, 2 cloth chucks, and our fiber stretcher sheet in the time it takes to drive 1.5 miles to the hospital, they are definitely in need of medical attention for a serious GI bleed.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## jake337 (Jan 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm trying to figure out if I can shake down Andrew for good will, or pocket change, or a significant deposit on a mega-yacht.  :mrgreen:
> ...



Hey I have a three-year-old with another in the wife's tummy as well!

Congrats!


----------



## pgriz (Jan 14, 2013)

ah, "good will" then. 

By the way, your poll is inexact.  One of the options needs an exclamation mark.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2013)

Well Andrew, here's to your blog, and to your poll, and to this post!!!


----------



## ghache (Jan 14, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I assume pixmedic just spent another 90 hours straight patching up GSWs, which is why he's gone insane and COMPLETELY HIJACKED this thread. Talk about missing the point
> ...




Rectal bleeding is awesome.


----------



## ghache (Jan 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Well Andrew, here's to your blog, and to your poll, and to this post!!!
> 
> View attachment 32489



I knew you where a true artist.


----------



## Designer (Jan 14, 2013)

I see the poll options include "yes" and "yes".  

Well, heck, at the risk of sounding sycophantic, I am going to offer one vote in favor of Andrew, both here and his blog.

I suppose I should "qualify" my opinion by admitting that I like most posters here, including (gasp!) cgipson1.

I know, I know, that in and of itself makes all my remarks rather suspect, but WTH, if it weren't for these and other poster's sterling insights on photography, life, and the human condition, I might never hope to progress beyond the primordial ooze.  

I say thanks, Andrew, for your insightful critiques of photographs and photographers.

(donning flame-resistant suit now)


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)

I thought all polls had to have bacon as an option?!!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I thought all polls had to have bacon in them?!!



Good Lord woman--no,no,no! It's,"All *PIGS* have to have bacon in them!"

Geeze, some people...


----------



## Mully (Jan 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I thought all polls had to have bacon as an option?!!




Careful you don't go oink oink from all that bacon


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



hahaha... too appropriate!


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got a new Blogmeister 4000. What's the best stuff to blog about?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> I just got a new Blogmeister 4000. What's the best stuff to blog about?



Anything you know at least a little about (but not a lot).. and make sure you sound like the ultimate expert... totally unquestionable! You will have your own little cult in just a few weeks...


----------



## Mully (Jan 14, 2013)

Speak with an educated air of authority and use lots of metaphors and lingo


----------



## amolitor (Jan 14, 2013)

I gotta start writing this stuff down. Thanks, guys!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

And make stuff up, that is impossible to verify! Works for Ken Rockwell, after all!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 14, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> And make stuff up, that is impossible to verify! Works for Ken Rockwell, after all!


It's verifiable via wiki! All of it!


----------



## Photographiend (Jan 14, 2013)

:no smile:

erm... uhh... Okay then...


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2013)

mishele said:


> I thought all polls had to have bacon as an option?!!



Bacon is now a subscribers only option.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

thetrue said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > And make stuff up, that is impossible to verify! Works for Ken Rockwell, after all!
> ...


----------



## Photographiend (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey you! ^ Why does it let you input large smiley guys and not me??


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2013)

Overread said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I thought all polls had to have bacon as an option?!!
> ...



What? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Hey you! ^ Why does it let you input large smiley guys and not me??



You have to have over 10,000 posts to get the privilege!   lol!

Not really! How are you trying to do it.. and where are the smileys? Mine are on photobucket, and I just post them as a regular image using the IMG syntax


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay Charlie, now you have to take a page from Sparky's book and post a video of how to do that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Okay Charlie, now you have to take a page from Sparky's book and post a video of how to do that.



Don't need no stinkin video....lol!




This is all I use Photobucket for usually...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 14, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> This is all I use Photobucket for usually...



Now come on cgipson1...yer makin' Photobucket feel like a $2 web site now!!! Better be careful or next thing you know, amolitor will blog about what a naughty john, errr, naughty charlie, you are!!!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 14, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Andrew it is!
> my mother always HATED when people shortened formal names....
> I guess it carried over, because i REALLY wanted to name my son Alexander (my middle name) but i KNEW that everyone would just call him Alex, despite our wishes. so...we didnt name him Alexander.
> 
> ...



I love sparkly backrounds. Just saying.


----------



## jhodges10 (Jan 14, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> And make stuff up, that is impossible to verify! Works for Ken Rockwell, after all!



60% of the time Andrew's blog is awesome all the time. Did I mention 86% of all statistics are made up on the spot?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jan 14, 2013)

I could go along with the "dumb" part,,    but what's a blog ?


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2013)

For a total attention-mongering thread, I have to admit that this one is teh funneh.

ANDREW wins 3.4 Internets. (note the upper-case, thank you... and YES, there is a different you gaggle of uneducated clods.)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

manaheim said:


> For a total attention-mongering thread, I have to admit that this one is teh funneh.
> 
> ANDREW wins 3.4 Internets. (note the upper-case, thank you... and YES, there is a different you gaggle of uneducated clods.)



You mean "a DIFFERENCE" you single uneducated clod!      :hail:


----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You mean "a DIFFERENCE" you single uneducated clod!      :hail:



Lol burned by autocorrect!!!!!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2013)

I think we've been had. Nay! I know it!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 14, 2013)

mishele said:


>



See, now something like this would bring people BACK to amolitors blog! You have to bedazzle them amolitor!


----------



## invisible (Jan 14, 2013)

The percentages on that poll's results are suspicious. I say it's rigged.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2013)

invisible said:


> The percentages on that poll's results are suspicious. I say it's rigged.



I like the fact that you can vote for both options at the same time! Twice the satisfaction!  lol!


----------



## Photographiend (Jan 15, 2013)

Cgipson1 - I try copying image location and inputing it thought the URL image tool... but it always gives me errors. Does it have to be through my own photobucket account? I just grab them off of random smiley sites. Also, I haven't had Photbucket for years... Ah well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Cgipson1 - I try copying image location and inputing it thought the URL image tool... but it always gives me errors. Does it have to be through my own photobucket account? I just grab them off of random smiley sites. Also, I haven't had Photbucket for years... Ah well.



Some images you can do that way.. but only if they are formatted correctly, and the site you are pulling from allows that type of linking... not all do. I just have images I have saved over the years all in my own account on PB.. and just do a link from there.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 16, 2013)

invisible said:


> The percentages on that poll's results are suspicious. I say it's rigged.



But the other YES is winning!


----------



## invisible (Jan 16, 2013)

Alex_B said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > The percentages on that poll's results are suspicious. I say it's rigged.
> ...


True, but... how do you know they won't manipulate the results to show the losing yes as the winner?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

invisible said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > invisible said:
> ...


How?! It's color-freakin-coded dude!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_B said:
> ...



Uhh... SO?


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 16, 2013)

There is something fishy about all this ... so far I cannot tell what. But I will find out!!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

Charlie, I see you voted for both! I need to learn about real software......


----------



## BrianV (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone, Use the* LIKE *button on the original post.

Just to be contrary


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

BrianV said:


> Everyone, Use the* LIKE *button on the original post.
> 
> Just to be mean...



But then Noobs that don't know about this thread would think that someone actually "Likes" Amolitor... and we cannot have that!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 16, 2013)

71 replies in this thread, and countless references in other threads, and I still haven't been interested enough to actually go to his blog...

Does that make me a bad person? 

That question is rhetorical.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> 71 replies in this thread, and countless references in other threads, and I still haven't been interested enough to actually go to his blog...
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?
> 
> That question is rhetorical.



As I said in the first post, statistically speaking you don't like it. Most people don't, it is therefore most likely that you would not like it either. I cannot, in good conscience, recommend that you visit my blog.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > 71 replies in this thread, and countless references in other threads, and I still haven't been interested enough to actually go to his blog...
> ...



That ALMOST deserves a LIKE!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 16, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > 71 replies in this thread, and countless references in other threads, and I still haven't been interested enough to actually go to his blog...
> ...



:lmao: If this type of humor is a hint of what's to come, what would stop me? I would visit so much it would DDoS your site.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 16, 2013)

It might be witty, but I'm actually just stating plain truth!

Most blogs are pretty uninteresting to most people, and mine's narrower than most. I happen to be interested in some pretty specific stuff that pretty much nobody else is interested in. My audience is pretty damn small as a result. That's ok, my PhD thesis has been read, in the twenty-odd years since I wrote it, by fewer people than follow my blog. That's how it goes.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



Watchout! It's a trap! Reverse Psychology and all that jazz! lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 16, 2013)

amolitor said:
			
		

> It might be witty, but I'm actually just stating truth!*



*What amolitor is stating to be truth but may actually not be truth.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

I can only imagine how entertaining that thesis was...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> I can only imagine how entertaining that thesis was...



I remember this one time my brother and I were in town and this fellow had JUST painted a section of a store's outside wall, right by the bus stop bench...yep, yoooobetcha', we sat thar 'n watched as that'n paint got dried all good and well!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope amolitors detractors have at least given him the courtesy of checking out his blog before passing judgement.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 16, 2013)

I firmly believe there are no dumb questions.  Dumb polls on the other hand are a different kettle of fish.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 17, 2013)

Why do you feel unappreciated?...

Reading the Blog, you are doing your words an injustice by not illustrating the ideas presented with Photographs to underscore the points being made. The "Eliza" entry is the case in point. I remember Eliza, one of the early "AI" experiments.

Person : Forum members are all alike.
ELIZA : In what way?
Person : They're always bugging us about something or other.
ELIZA : Can you think of a specific example?
Person : Well, my Moderator made me come here.
ELIZA : Your Moderator made you come here?
Person : He says I'm depressed much of the time.
ELIZA : I am sorry to hear that you are depressed.
Person : It's true. I am unhappy.
ELIZA : Do you think coming here will help you not to be unhappy?
Person : I need some help, that much seems certain.
ELIZA : What would it mean to you if you got some help?
Person : Perhaps I could learn to get along with the members of the forum.
ELIZA : Tell me more about your forum.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, yes. Unlike MOST theses, mine was, of course, very very boring.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 17, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Yes, yes. Unlike MOST theses, mine was, of course, very very boring.


What did you major in?


----------



## amolitor (Jan 17, 2013)

I was, briefly and a long time ago, a mathematician. Which makes the un-entertaining qualities of my thesis ALL THE MORE EMBARASSING. Mathematics theses are, as you're probably aware, the gold standard for entertainment and humor!


----------



## thetrue (Jan 17, 2013)

Mathematician, eh? When I was a youngin' I dreamed of being a mathematician...then I realized that wasn't a profession.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 17, 2013)

My Father's PhD thesis was used to set up crisis intervention hotlines for suicide prevention.


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

My wife wanted to be a mathematician but I was divided on the issue.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 17, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> My wife wanted to be a mathematician but I was divided on the issue.



At least you were real with her.


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I took all the factors into consideration and it didn't add up.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 17, 2013)

My wife is the mathematician in the family.

My "Honey-DO" list was usually to write FORTRAN routines for her to do Fourier and Wavelet analysis.

It is a complex relationship.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2013)

BrianV said:


> My wife is the mathematician in the family.
> 
> My "Honey-DO" list was usually to write FORTRAN routines for her to do Fourier and Wavelet analysis.
> 
> It is a complex relationship.



its a sine you two were meant to be together!


----------



## jhodges10 (Jan 17, 2013)

My wife got pissed because I had to cosine a loan for a friend of mine. Wow this thread really got off on a tangent.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 17, 2013)

It all depends on your angle.


----------

